# just looked at a house bordering a "low spray" apple orchard- dealbreaker, right?



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

hi

I am just processing this recent event. I am in the process of looking to sell the house I was living in and to buy one in this new area I am living in. The reason for this is m old/current house is too isolated to live with a child now that I have a child. It is very isolated. but it is also located in a very pristine clean area with good water ecetera.

So anyway- we are now renting in a nice town about 45 minutes from my old house. It is still a nice and clean area to live.

So there are not a lot of houses for sale in this area because it is a small town. We have a certain list of wants in a huose but are somewhat open to possibilites.

so we saw a new house this evening and it wa quite nice. A few compromises on the location being a little closer to a main road than I would like- but I think it is far enough up a hill that I can deal with it. The house is really nice. It has many features of what we want.

But one side of it boarders a big apple orcahrd. That would be nice if it was organic! But it is "low spray". I guess they spray a couple of times a year.

The orchard is big and I know they are aware of their chemical use- they say on their website they would like to be organic but have not been able to produce enough apples that way due to pests- so I think they do strive to be as low spray as possible.

But still- total dealbreaker, right? That nasty stuff would be getting into the groundwater- it is well water at the house- etcetera- right?

Just checking to see what others think because besides that it is a nice house and probably in our price range.

what do you think?

BTW I am very organic minded and don't even eat pesticide food and all that. So it would probably be a deal breaker for me.


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

I think there was tread like this a few months ago?????

you also have to think if you plan to garden- "sprays" tend to kill good things you would need as well (buggies and bees)

I'm anti so I wouldn't do it


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

yeah, I am a huge organic gardener! It is such a bummer because the house is really nice- I guess I keep hoping that the orchard is big enough that they don't spray near the part that borders the house, or they don't spray practically at all- or something- but yeah, unortunately I can't live next to pesticides! It is the complete opposite of my value system and how I want to live and raise y family. Bummer as the house is nice and actually enrgy conscious and all other good stuff!


----------



## 95191 (Nov 8, 2007)

another thing- it may be LOW spray now, but was it prior? 10 years ago?

can you test the water now- how deep and what type of well?


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

that's true- perhaps there are decades of chemicals in the ground and water- yuck!!!! sigh, guess I will have to pass it up- yeah, I guess we could ask if we could test the water. I guess there is another house destined for me- I was not 100% on this one- but it is such a nice house- all new and beautifully done with lots of detail and a 5 minute drive to town which is what I want- but I am not into chemicals! I don't use any types of chemicals at all in my life that I can think of - I mean in terms of gardenng, body care, food, cleaners- I am very conscious of that. sigh.


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

and of course if it were next to a huge organic apple orchard that would be a lovely asset! oh well.


----------



## gabbyraja (May 26, 2004)

I'm having this same dilemma. I live in mid-MI, and outside the city there is a corn field (guaranteed round-up ready) every few freaking feet. I have to live with the fact that I will be near chemicals, because there is NOWHERE that is not. I'm staying away from the airport, major highways, and being absolutely SURROUNDED by fields. That's the best that I can do. If it's a mile away and there are trees between us and it, that's the best I can find. The house we really want is at least a mile from a field, and surrounded by cows/pasture and a lake. But, they have to fill in the pool before we can get financed, so I don't think it will happen. Sigh...


----------



## iowaorganic (May 19, 2007)

OK- so most towns spray for bugs.... We are organic and have an organic farm- but we live surrounded by conventional farms. When they spray we leave for the day. Not ideal- and I don't like it- but it is life. Unless the well is not in good order it really shouldn't be in your groundwater. Worry about the lakes that go into your aquapher not the farm next door 

eta- I would still think that the good would outweigh the bad in this case- but I am very much for living in the country... And practically speaking- they are in the business of raising good apples and making money- they don't want to spray a drop more than they have to to accomplish that


----------



## Snapdragon (Aug 30, 2007)

thanks- we decided against it for sure. It was a nice house but the location wasn't ideal and the chemical thing wasn't appealing to me.


----------

